# How do you do your HIIT?



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

*How do you do your HIIT*​
Treadmill 4824.74%Bike 5025.77%Rowing Machine 157.73%Cross Trainer 3216.49%Sledge drag 00.00%Outdoor Sprints 2412.37%Some form of crossfit bull**** 84.12%Other178.76%


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

So it's that time of year where most of us start the dreaded cut and get on the treadmill to realise how unfit we are, thought it would be a good time to ask, how/what you do for HIIT?


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Started HIIT today myself. Twice a week for 20 mins before lifting and one stable session for half hour once a week.

For HIIT i usually do sprints for 45 secs then 1 min walk and repeat. Also cycling on stationery bike, 1 min stable and 1 min going all out fast pedaling.

Worked for me before.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

X trainer. One minute at a comfy/recovery level one minute at bloody hard blowing out your ar3e level and repeat until done


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Ginger Ben said:


> X trainer. One minute at a comfy/recovery level one minute at bloody hard blowing out your ar3e level and repeat until done


Alright.., no need to get technical lol

Ftr... This is what I will be doing in 2 weeks time lol


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Thabata, 20 seconds work 10 seconds rest. Usually on bike, can be done with padwork, treadmil and many other excersizes


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Bike, 15 seconds all out, 30 seconds steady for a total 20 mins!

Also one or two steady state fasted sessions per week, for 45 mins either on the bike or cross trainer!

Currently not doing much in regards of cardio at the moment as my Achilles Tendonitis is playing up :/


----------



## ncedmonds (Jan 21, 2013)

15mins of 30secs sprint / 60secs 7/10 PRE

been doing it on a rower recently and feels good. well, by good I'm dead at the end of it haha a


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

For cv at the minute I'm doing 15 x 2 minute rounds on the punch bag.

2 minutes throwing around 100 punches and then 60 seconds rest where I just pace back and forth.

I do it on an empty stomach.

I can't stick regular cv equipment so this will have to do. Plus I enjoy it


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Well I gave it a bash yesterday on the bike for the first time in months, managed about 5 all out bursts in 10 minutes for 10-20 seconds and was dead by the end, hopefully it'll improve over the next couple of months


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Me and my training partner have started incorporating HIIT into our weight routine. For example if we are doing back and one of us is doing lat pulldowns, the other is on the crosstrainer going as fast as possible and we will swap after each set.

It's better than knowing you have to do it all at the end of your weight session!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Insanity at 5.45am every morning


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

10 min warm up before the weights and then build up to 30 mins after the weights. on the x trainer apart from when its leg day


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> For cv at the minute I'm doing 15 x 2 minute rounds on the punch bag.
> 
> 2 minutes throwing around 100 punches and then 60 seconds rest where I just pace back and forth.
> 
> ...


Mate, knocking sh1t out of a punch bag takes it out of ya!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Can't believe how many people use the cross trainer!


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

I find it extremely difficult to perform HIIT on a cross trainer, best way is either outside or on a treadmill in my opinion.


----------



## holtt (May 16, 2013)

sprints on a treadmill is by far the easiest for me!


----------



## Big_Al13 (May 2, 2013)

Set up to do between 10-15circuits on punchbag now. Really gets me gassing after the first couple.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

vtec_yo said:


> Can't believe how many people use the cross trainer!


Have no choice mate, shins and calves are fu*ked...


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I don't go too hard on it...kind of missing the point but **** it I'm amazed I do any form of exercise other than weights when I do!

Treadmill

Run speed 22.9kmph (doesn't go higher) 30seconds

Jog speed 8kmph 30-40seconds

5mins tops...terrible endurance


----------



## Smally (Apr 23, 2013)

At the moment I'm doing treadmill HIIT, sprints. 17kph, 0.5 incline - I so 20 secs on then jump off for 20secs, and repeat for 15mins. Normally I'll do this post W/O or sometimes on my rest days.

Is this ok? Or do some favour different programmes on the treadmill?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

I just do a mile sprint on treadmill before every workout


----------



## in4cliffs (Jun 4, 2013)

turn treadmill on set to 15 degree incline pull out the plug, sprint for 20 secs rest for 10 repeat for 5minutes do a few sets of that and i feel like puking


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I'm doing tabata...so just 8 mins, twice a day, of intermittent training (4 different exercises)


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

Hill sprints outside with an incline gradually increasing from 20-35% over about 80 metres.

Id class myself as reasonably fit (can smash 10k's out in under 45 minutes) but 6 or 7 of those and im on me chinstrap!


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

chelios said:


> Started HIIT today myself. Twice a week for 20 mins before lifting and one stable session for half hour once a week.
> 
> For HIIT i usually do sprints for 45 secs then 1 min walk and repeat. Also cycling on stationery bike, 1 min stable and 1 min going all out fast pedaling.
> 
> Worked for me before.


How do you manage 1 min all out? I'm currently on 20 seconds all out and the burn in my legs in unbelievable!



Donny dog said:


> Hill sprints outside with an incline gradually increasing from 20-35% over about 80 metres.
> 
> Id class myself as reasonably fit (can smash 10k's out in under 45 minutes) but 6 or 7 of those and im on me chinstrap!


Mate it took me 25 mins to do 3.2k earlier. Damn im unfit!


----------



## Donny dog (May 1, 2013)

sammclean23 said:


> How do you manage 1 min all out? I'm currently on 20 seconds all out and the burn in my legs in unbelievable!
> 
> Mate it took me 25 mins to do 3.2k earlier. Damn im unfit!


Few sessions of hill sprints will bring those times down to under 20 mins in a matter of weeks pal!


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

Donny dog said:


> Few sessions of hill sprints will bring those times down to under 20 mins in a matter of weeks pal!


You reckon? Best get cracking then!! Cheers


----------



## JPO (Apr 8, 2009)

Read a article by Jordan peters and he was saying using a stationary bike is good for hit 5 min warmup

Then

2 min steady pace ( I normally

Do level7-8

30 sec sprint (level 14-15)

Repeat for total of 6 sprints

If you do this to your maximal intensity you will not be able to get past 6 sprints ! My legs and lungs are on fire by the last sprint!


----------



## RJB1983 (Jun 14, 2013)

Am interested to incorporate HIIT into my routine. Couldn't run any faster than maybe 9kph right now though!!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

RJB1983 said:


> Am interested to incorporate HIIT into my routine. Couldn't run any faster than maybe 9kph right now though!!


It's not about how fast you run, it's about max effort and getting your heart rate going


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Treadmills dictate your pace.

Ideally for HIIT you want to work at a maximum, not a machine dictated pace.

Spin bike or Concept 2 rower (best).


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

This is simple,bought a bike ,hate it,,,,

Had a wife 18 years,love her to bits......mmm...sex!!!!! :lol:

Shaggin like we just met bless her!


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

JPO said:


> Read a article by Jordan peters and he was saying using a stationary bike is good for hit 5 min warmup
> 
> Then
> 
> ...


tried this after reading it but the burn in my legs just absolutely cripples me man! It is good, but ****ing hard!


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

I do the bike. 10 mins with 5 sprints 30 seconds long on a higher intensity. 5 min cool down.

Works great and seem to be cutting up well


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Cactus87 said:


> Me and my training partner have started incorporating HIIT into our weight routine. For example if we are doing back and one of us is doing lat pulldowns, the other is on the crosstrainer going as fast as possible and we will swap after each set.
> 
> It's better than knowing you have to do it all at the end of your weight session!


It's not as efficient this way...just saying! Ur exhausting ur muscles u won't be lifting pushing pulling to the best of ur ability ...u know obviously where the HIIT should go....at the end lol....but tis awful after a weights session.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

In bed with my training partner! Yet to get past one fast/slow interval though.


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

sprints at my local park

love the feel and give of grass

concrete just feels so unnatural

don't start me on treadmills...


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> It's not as efficient this way...just saying! Ur exhausting ur muscles u won't be lifting pushing pulling to the best of ur ability ...u know obviously where the HIIT should go....at the end lol....but tis awful after a weights session.


Its not exhausting any muscles i use when I do lat pulldown, and I got 2 pb`s yesterday on it with the cross trainer in between sets so im happy with that  I do also incorporate it at the end of most workouts with a circuit of some sort


----------



## gavzter (Oct 12, 2012)

i have to keep cardio/hiit sessions completely separate to lifting sessions or the latter would definitely suffer

30mins cardio in the morning before work, lifting in the evening, fully recovered after work


----------



## Silverfoxsbs (Feb 17, 2013)

Bulking - twice a week just to keep any excess at bay

Cutting - 4 to 5 times a week

No session is longer than 30 mins


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I do 30mins at full pace on xtrainer then 1min normal pace for 20 minutes, going to build it up to 30mins


----------



## mac1969 (Apr 28, 2009)

Tyre flips for me length of football pitch with medium tractor tyre gets you breathing hard :thumb:


----------



## CouchWarrior (Jan 20, 2013)

Ive just started doing uphill sprints for 20 secs then walking back and repeat for 15 mins. Thought I was doing alright until one morning my knees were really sore. Thought id just overdone it until my bird pointed out the HUGE bruises on the backs of my knees!! Think I need to work on my sprinting technique!!


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

Why not check out Scotts HIIT article on our social media sites and blog


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

I start pumping the mrs....then I go soft.....then I try again....then I go soft & so on


----------



## Trapps84 (Oct 26, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> I start pumping the mrs....then I go soft.....then I try again....then I go soft & so on


So yours is 12 second sprint. 35 minute rest ... And so on


----------



## bubbleobill (Oct 26, 2012)

I do 15 mins on the exercise bike to start. One lap just rolling the legs over minimum resistance then one lap with the resistance right up peddling hard as I can. I repeat that for 15 mins then get on the treadmill for round 4km walking 100m then sprinting 200m. Doing both breaks up the boredom of cardio a bit and they both get my heart rate right up


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

WardyX11 said:


> So yours is 12 second sprint. 35 minute rest ... And so on


Can't even remember this sh1t lol


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

when I do HIIT in the gym I do it on the exercise bike. put it on hill setting with a good resistance for an hour. 1 minute on the 'hill' is the sprint, then the 1 minute of 'flat' is recovery 

I do hill sprints outdoors as well which I suppose has HIIT principals involved, sprint up a big steep hill, walk down, repeat.

Similarly I do treadmill intervals, 800 meters on 16.5kph (takes 2:55) then rest for a couple of mins, repeat 2 more times. Then do 4x400m sprints on 17kph with a big incline on the first interval, and knock it down on the 2nd and 3rd then on the 4th do it flat


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

murphy2010 said:


> when I do HIIT in the gym I do it on the exercise bike. put it on hill setting with a good resistance for an hour. 1 minute on the 'hill' is the sprint, then the 1 minute of 'flat' is recovery
> 
> I do hill sprints outdoors as well which I suppose has HIIT principals involved, sprint up a big steep hill, walk down, repeat.
> 
> Similarly I do treadmill intervals, 800 meters on 16.5kph (takes 2:55) then rest for a couple of mins, repeat 2 more times. Then do 4x400m sprints on 17kph with a big incline on the first interval, and knock it down on the 2nd and 3rd then on the 4th do it flat


That isn't proper HIIT though as you should go 100% flat out on the sprint, but that is impossible for much more than 20secs at a time.

That is the main reason why it can't be done effectively on a treadmill as it takes to long to reach the required speed before you are slowing down again


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> That isn't proper HIIT though as you should go 100% flat out on the sprint, but that is impossible for much more than 20secs at a time.
> 
> That is the main reason why it can't be done effectively on a treadmill as it takes to long to reach the required speed before you are slowing down again


to be fair my treadmill one's aren't aimed to be HIIT, im just trying to get fitter and get a fast 1.5 mile run time


----------



## fitpeach (Nov 10, 2013)

I HIIT between sets of weights with both both the cross trainer and treadmill then when weights is done hit some HIIT in hue he pool doings sprints too


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Skipping. 20 seconds flat out 10 seconds rest for however long I'm able


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

Plyometrics


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Danger w4nk


----------



## jammie2013 (Nov 14, 2013)

Depends what i need improving. 1-3:1 ratio of work to rest for those that need steady state ability, around 1:5-7 for fat loss and 1:10 for conditioning for weightlifting.

I wouldnt get anyone without decent sprinting mechanics + strong knee flexors to sprint, its a hamstring injury waiting to happen.

Rowing machine is where its at


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Hitting the pool tomoz.


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

Treadmill for me.

Warm up 5 min jog then 20 sec full on sprint 40 slow jog.

Just adjust the times depending on your fitness


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

I think the simplest form I've come across is to find a footy field, walk the ends and sprint the side lines. four or five laps should see you right. Problem is there aint any footy fields near me.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Total Rebuild said:


> I think the simplest form I've come across is to find a footy field, walk the ends and sprint the side lines. four or five laps should see you right. Problem is there aint any footy fields near me.


Used to do this in training when I played football, everyone was always fvcked afterwards.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Total Rebuild said:


> I think the simplest form I've come across is to find a footy field, walk the ends and sprint the side lines. four or five laps should see you right. Problem is there aint any footy fields near me.


Can use lampposts as well, sprint from one to the next, then walk to the next. Not a great distance between them but it allows you to give 100% effort and still achieve your overall target


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

theshrew said:


> Treadmill for me.
> 
> Warm up 5 min jog then 20 sec full on sprint 40 slow jog.
> 
> Just adjust the times depending on your fitness


Difficult to do on a treadmill effectively though as the acceleration and deceleration are to slow and drawn out. X trainer, bike or rower are better as you can get up to speed much quicker


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

Twice a week, 15 minutes on the treadmill.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> Danger w4nk


Whilst wearing a super man t shirt?


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

As a a mate of mine is applying for the forces, im being dragged into cardio. I'm 19st, so most traditional cardio is hard. We go between hill sprints, 2mile run/jog on the flat and xfit style barbell complexes.

I can honestly say the complexes do the trick for me, they are brutally effective. HR and resps are forced sky high. I highly recommend the for any form of conditioning


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Rowing machine twice a week here. 30 seconds balls out 30 seconds casual for 15 minutes; I get really amazing gunnage pumps after this so it turns cardio into something I enjoy lol.


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Difficult to do on a treadmill effectively though as the acceleration and deceleration are to slow and drawn out. X trainer, bike or rower are better as you can get up to speed much quicker


Yeah it is tbh I just prefer it to anything else. Depending how fit I am at the time I adjust the length of sprint / rest.

I like to do it swimming to

Couldn't even get on the bloody treadmills this morning all full up.


----------



## BOWSER (Jan 14, 2014)

30 seconds 100% 30 seconds 50% for 15 mins after a session usually on the rowing machine or stationary bike.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

I climb onto the mrs for a 30 second sprint, then rest until my next birthday


----------



## PIJO (Jun 6, 2012)

Hill sprints for me. Used try it on a treadmill but you never get the proper effect imo.


----------



## Absent-Spotter (Nov 11, 2013)

Spin bike all the way. You're dictating the pace and you don't have to wait for a machine to increase/decrease the pace.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Stationary bike.

5 minute warm-up

20 second sprint x 20 intervals

40 second light x 20 intervals

5 minute cool-down

Total time = 30 minutes


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Why do HIIT? I used to be seduced by this BS and I used to unnecessarily bust my bollox doing HIIT until I discovered that once your carrying sufficient muscle mass cardio becomes counter-productive...

I can grate cheese on my abs and the only cardio I get is physical work and I walk briskly...Go figure


----------



## BobertVI (Feb 4, 2014)

On the treadmill 30 seconds sprint / 30 seconds rest - for 20 minutes


----------



## The Jedi (Dec 29, 2013)

Got a c2 rower...really is a killer!


----------



## johno333 (Apr 1, 2014)

Just bought a spin bike online so ill be doing hiit on that


----------



## Jonny7 (Sep 16, 2013)

Rolling stepper.


----------



## johno333 (Apr 1, 2014)

Jonny7 said:


> Rolling stepper.


If I am doing cardio in the gym nothing better


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Skipping for me.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I get outside and do sprints


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RACK said:


> I get outside and do sprints


Unbeatable for HIIT IMO and stair runs


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

I do cross trainer or kettlebell swings in the gym

But imo sprints outdoors either on the flat or hill sprints are the best form of hiit. Also love the heavy bag


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Bad Alan said:


> Unbeatable for HIIT IMO and stair runs


Forgot stair runs! These things are the DEVIL!!! Always makes me laugh when I tell someone about them and tell them to try doing 20....... I then add "After 10 I'll expect a text calling me a c4nt!"


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Treadmill for me. 30secs as fast as I can, jump off. Repeat 15-20 times


----------



## jago25_98 (May 15, 2004)

When I'm on land I jog for 40secs and then do 20sec of burpies, rinse and repeat 8x.

Need a base level of fitness for that though. The burpies are a killer.

When I'm on the boat and I've no time or space I do 20secs interval, 40sec rest on a cross trainer.

When I'm working at sea my only goal is to protect and maintain what I got so when I come back it's quicker to get back where I was at. The cross trainer isn't very good for interval training. I estimate I'm only hitting 80% max heart rate with it on max. So I want to increase it a little but keep it efficient on both time and effort. I'm going to try reducing rest to 30secs, upping the intervals to 30secs and keep that at 8mins to compare... then maybe increase to 10mins if I need to.

edit:

I should add that I hate boring cardio training and intervals really helps reduce the time. In this case it feels like 30mins of light/moderate compresses down into 8mins so that's a great result. Just need to up it a bit so it's back to the 45mins cardio a day equivalent I used to do.


----------



## Taffy70 (May 1, 2012)

1 mile jog (warm up)

Sprint 600m then rest 30secs (six sets)

1/2 mile jog (cool down)


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Taffy70 said:


> 1 mile jog (warm up)
> 
> Sprint 600m then rest 30secs (six sets)
> 
> 1/2 mile jog (cool down)


How can you sprint for 600m at maximum effort?? And then only have a rest for 30secs then do it again???

How long does the 600m take?


----------



## samb213 (Jun 27, 2012)

ive been doing alot of reading latley on metabolic damage and how low intensity cardio can slow your metabolism down over time making it harder and harder to loose fat as your body compensates for the extra cardio your doing not to mention low intentisy cardio does pretty much nothing for increasing cardio fitness ..so yer i switched to hit a while back and im getting much better results in terms of fat loss and general fitness..i do all mine on a stationary bike 35 minutes in total ...30 seconds all out at a high resistance then 90 seconds at a low resistance at a steady pace with a 5 min warm up and cool down either side .


----------



## Taffy70 (May 1, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> How can you sprint for 600m at maximum effort?? And then only have a rest for 30secs then do it again???
> 
> How long does the 600m take?


Takes me 2.5-4 minutes depending on what set im on, its not easy but the more you do it the easier it becomes. I used to do this three times a week when competing in amateur boxing.


----------



## Robleerob (Dec 9, 2006)

I have done HIIT on treadmills, bikes and outside running but prefer the bike.

I do 2 mins warm up then 8 flat out sprints for 30 secs, with 30 secs rest in between, then a 2 mins cool down


----------



## kf_ukbff (May 26, 2014)

Tabata!


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

I've broken two crosstrainers doing HIIT on them. Granted, they were both pretty cheap things, but still, I stick to LISS based cardio on the crosstrainer.

I do a Tabata type workout now. 5x pressups, 5x squats, repeat, for 45 secs on, 15 secs rest. Ten rounds usually.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Recently been completely won over by HIIT on the spin bike. It's taken me a good 3-4 weeks to actually get 'into' HIIT training, I have to admit I used to resent it but after some consistency and good results I've actually started to enjoy it and look forward to it.

Nooooo idea how people do it on the treadmill but I guess that depends on the intensity of the sprints. I go for mega 15 second bursts (pretty much failing at the end of each sprint) so at that intensity there's no way I'd be risking flying off the treadmill...!


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

run up a hill,

walk down hill,

run up hill

walk down hill

repeat until ready to vomit


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

kristina said:


> Recently been completely won over by HIIT on the spin bike. It's taken me a good 3-4 weeks to actually get 'into' HIIT training, I have to admit I used to resent it but after some consistency and good results I've actually started to enjoy it and look forward to it.
> 
> Nooooo idea how people do it on the treadmill but I guess that depends on the intensity of the sprints. I go for mega 15 second bursts (pretty much failing at the end of each sprint) so at that intensity there's no way I'd be risking flying off the treadmill...!


Spin bikes are the way forward!!

I take two 30 minute spin classes a week.. Serves as my HIIT and I get paid. Win win


----------



## The Sweeney (May 8, 2014)

Boxing.

6 high intensity 2 min rounds on the heavy bay with a 1 min rest between each round.

You'll know you've done some cardio after that.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Spin bike 15 sec all out 45-75 second recovery, do around 8 to 10 rounds depending on how i feel. My legs feel like they are on fire when ive finished, i usually get off the bike and sit on the floor for a couple of mins lol Then only recently i do 30 mins on the treadmill at brisk walking


----------



## TechMonkey76 (May 13, 2014)

Managed five sprints of 15 seconds on the WattBike with 45 seconds slow, seriously thought I was going to throw up after and could barely walk

Will be doing it twice a week on 'mobility days'

Got up to six sprints today, training fasted means theres not much to chuck up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I like to break in to a cheeky little dance number whilst walking the dog. Normally dressed like this....

View attachment 163060


----------



## TechMonkey76 (May 13, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I like to break in to a cheeky little dance number whilst walking the dog. Normally dressed like this....
> 
> View attachment 163060


Ah shell suit of peace!

Hands up who owned one of those bad boys!! o/


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Right now chopping heavy logs with an axe outdoors like a muthaphuckn viking beast.

Very hardcore cardio indeed...

SickC Approved


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

FelonE said:


> I like to break in to a cheeky little dance number whilst walking the dog. Normally dressed like this....
> 
> View attachment 163060


Like your style mate  I also do this involuntarily when stimmed up to my tits [minus the shellsuit tho]


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> Like your style mate  I also do this involuntarily when stimmed up to my tits [minus the shellsuit tho]


Nice. FelonE Approved.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

I do mine on a cross trainer, 50 seconds leisurely pace 10 secs hard and as fast as I can, can only do it for 15 minutes at the moment but as fitness improves il make the bursts longer, ive considered using a spin bike but since ive never used one im terrified of it and I don't like change


----------



## VeneCZ (May 30, 2014)

I thought this is supposed to be hit (at least the active phase):






I was doing 20s full throtle, 10s rest and repeat this for 5 times total. So max. 5 mins with warm up. I'd say anything above 10 min is not HIIT, bc if you're doing it right, I won't handle more than 10 mins.

But last time after 1st sprint I almost threw up, so I decided to delay the acive:rest time to 1:1 ratio.

I do it on excercise bike or eventually sprints up the hill  .

It really is a great tool for fat loss if done correctly.


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

400m and 800m repeats on track or treadmill

3 x 800m with 1 min rest

6 x 400m with 1 min rest

lot more fun trying to beat your times


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Rope skipping


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Any RPM figures you aim at while reaching for the maximum heart rate?



Kristina said:


> Recently been completely won over by HIIT on the spin bike. It's taken me a good 3-4 weeks to actually get 'into' HIIT training, I have to admit I used to resent it but after some consistency and good results I've actually started to enjoy it and look forward to it.
> 
> Nooooo idea how people do it on the treadmill but I guess that depends on the intensity of the sprints. I go for mega 15 second bursts (pretty much failing at the end of each sprint) so at that intensity there's no way I'd be risking flying off the treadmill...!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Any RPM figures you aim at while reaching for the maximum heart rate?


Nope. Don't even pay attention to it. Go as hard as can physically manage.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Run up a hill jog down.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Run up a hill jog down.


----------



## TheSurgeon (Sep 2, 2013)

Spin class with the rest of the chatty gay guys.


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

skipping :thumb:


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Very steep hill sprints.

5-15 seconds 90% effort 10 reps 5 with kneebands and 5 without. 2 times a week.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Sprinting at the local soccer fields, one is right opposite of the gym I go to.

First lap to warm up, then do 20 sprints along the length of the field, and slow jog on the width behind the goal posts, for 11 laps total.

Just give it all I got when I do sprints, no probes up my ass to determine maximum heart rate.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

High intensity danger ****s


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

can do HIIT anywhere just about putting in maximal effort in about a 30 seconds wing span .. spike your heart rate, let it drop down then go again.

I sometimes just do in in the morning on my stairs run to the top and back down as fast as i possible can let my heart rate come down and go again.


----------



## TechMonkey76 (May 13, 2014)

FelonE said:


> High intensity danger ****s


What tempo?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TechMonkey76 said:


> What tempo?


174bpm


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Got a nice set of steep steps on the sea front. Run up them and jog down the hill. After a few weeks i wear a harness and my mate adds resistance.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Stationary bike whilst on the xbox


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

HIIT really knocks it out of me. Lol

I don't bother timing... I just sprint until I can't do anymore, then fast walk until I got my breath back and then go again. I just do it as many times as I can.

I've also really got in to smacking a tyre with a sledgehammer. That's a real killer. :thumbup1:


----------

